# Civil Partnership.



## RichBroome (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi all, we are looking for advice as to how to obtain Civil Partnership status here in Spain (we’ve been together for 10 years). We were initially told this is dealt with by one’s local town hall (our village is Villanueva de la Concepcion) but having been there today, were told we need to go to our nearest town which is Antequera instead. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks, Rich & Hilary


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is no Civil Partnership in Spain, only marriage. UK CPs are not recognised in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RichBroome said:


> Hi all, we are looking for advice as to how to obtain Civil Partnership status here in Spain (we’ve been together for 10 years). We were initially told this is dealt with by one’s local town hall (our village is Villanueva de la Concepcion) but having been there today, were told we need to go to our nearest town which is Antequera instead. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks, Rich & Hilary


Do you perhaps mean 'pareja de hecho'? 

That's a registration of 'living together as partners'. 

Not quite the same as what is known as a Civil Partnership in the UK, but not marriage.


----------



## RichBroome (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

I guess Parejo de Hecho is what we're looking for.

Any idea as to how we go about it?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pareja de Hecho is indeed what you need. It gives you rights not available to unmarried couples. The procedures vary between regions but this is the official info for Andalucía.

https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/temas/familias-igualdad/formar-familia/parejas/parejas-hecho.html

If your local Ayuntamiento says you need to go to Antequera, that is the logical next step.


----------



## RichBroome (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info Alcalaina, that is very helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kellystams said:


> This advice applies to England. See advice for Northern Ireland, Scotland, Wales civil id status
> Civil partnership ceremonies might not be allowed if there are coronavirus restrictions - you’ll need to check the rules.


No, the above advice applies to Spain!


----------

